# Teeth Grinding?



## Itty bitty Kitty

Yet another question I will be directing to my vet with our next visit. Until then, I wouldn't mind some feedback.

I've noticed my cat grinds his teeth sometimes. I'm still observing and seeing why and how often he does this, but so far it seems he does this whenever he eats or whenever I brush his teeth. Could this be stress related? I reward him after brush sessions. He's not a huge fan of the routine but he never really struggles and allows me to handle him. As mentioned in a different thread, he has really bad tartar build up on his left, back molar. I've been brushing his teeth daily since the discovery and thankfully, the gums seem less red. Still working on breaking own that tartar build up. I'm worried if his grinding his teeth can wear the teeth down. 

Does anyone else have their cat grind their teeth?

P.S - Successful weight loss progress! My cat has gone from 19 lbs - 16 lbs in 2 weeks!


----------



## Kat

Well... if he does it after eating or brushing his teeth, maybe hes just trying to "rub off" the feeling of the food or toothpaste? Ive never heard of a cat grinding their teeth before. It could just be it feels funny, Im not too sure. Maybe someone else will know


----------



## MollyWoppy

Don't look at me, I wouldn't have a clue. I just think you deserve a medal for brushing your cat's teeth, even thinking about it gives me the horrors.
And, that's awesome he's lost so much weight, you're doing a great job there!


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty

Kat said:


> Well... if he does it after eating or brushing his teeth, maybe hes just trying to "rub off" the feeling of the food or toothpaste? Ive never heard of a cat grinding their teeth before. It could just be it feels funny, Im not too sure. Maybe someone else will know


Actually I think that might be it. Today he hasn't one it at all until I did his daily brushing. Thankfully, he doesn't grind harshly at all, it's very gentle and not too loud. Thankfully NOT like this WTF - cat grinds teeth! 1-min video - YouTube 

I think I'd have a heart attack if he did it like that lol. Either way, I'll keep monitoring him and making reports to ask my vet if it's anything I need to worry about.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty

MollyWoppy said:


> Don't look at me, I wouldn't have a clue. I just think you deserve a medal for brushing your cat's teeth, even thinking about it gives me the horrors.
> And, that's awesome he's lost so much weight, you're doing a great job there!


Thanks! He's such a good boy too. I know he doesn't like having his mouth messed with but he lets me do what I need to do with little or no struggle. There are times he even purrs :3 I always praise him whenever he lets me brush and reward him with a dental treat. I think he suspects what I'm doing is for his own good and I'm just helping. Even whenever I give him baths, he cries and is clearly upset being wet but he never bites, claws or struggles against me. When it's time to dry him off he's suddenly a purr machine and becomes very affectionate! Now I just hope the purring is him being content and not stressed out lol.

P.S - Thanks for the chase-game idea! I've been having him chase his favorite toys up and down the stairs close to daily ( sometimes he's just lazy lol) until he's tired out and I think that's helped with his weight loss


----------



## Kat

Wow that youtube video was pretty creepy lol. If I was my cat doing that I would freak out. It sounds like its crunching on hard candy


----------



## xchairity_casex

about two years ago i noticed my cat buddy had a broken canine tooth it was jsut the tip but it worried me so i did some looking about broken teeth in cats and problems it could cause.
i rember it mentioning teeth grinding right after eating or drink to relive pain.

though it IS the internet and i dont really rember the site i read that from but i think it be good to have a close look at the back teeth to look for any breaks or cracks to be sure.

though i never thought tooth grinding to relieve pain made much sense but hey its worth a look anyways


----------

